
My giant JavaScript Basics course is now live on YouTube. And it’s 100% free - beaucarnes
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/my-giant-javascript-basics-course-is-now-live-on-youtube-and-its-100-free-9020a21bbc27
======
Safety1stClyde
I've already learnt some things from these.

